# TQ RC RACING in Chino, California Indoor Carpet track



## tqrcracing (Mar 13, 2010)

Come on out and check out the new carpet track.

13871 Oaks Ave
Chino, CA 91710

909-627-2800

Race Wednesday and Saturday.
- Monday: Practice 5pm ~ 11pm
- Tuesday: Practice 5pm ~ 11pm
- Wednesday: Practice 5pm ~ 8pm, Race 8pm ~ end of race
- Thursday: Practice 5pm ~ 11pm
- Friday: Practice 5pm ~ 11pm
- Saturday: Practice 10am ~ 3pm, Race 3pm ~ end of race
- Sunday: Practice 1pm ~ 8pm

Thanks.


----------



## tqrcracing (Mar 13, 2010)

*TQ Grand Opening Race on April 3rd*

We will have a TQ Grand Opening Race on April 3rd.

Track open at 8am, race start at 3pm.

Class: TRUSPEC, 1/10 Sedan, RCGT,1/12 scale, 1/18 scale, Mini 4wd, Mini 2wd, F1

There will be raffles and prizes for 1st,2nd and 3rd of each Main.

Lunch will be provided and Free T-Shirts for the racers.

Please be prepared for the Big Race !!!


----------



## tqrcracing (Mar 13, 2010)

*Here is the flyers*









































































Thanks.


----------



## tqrcracing (Mar 13, 2010)

*Free practice coupon for registered TQ Racer !!!*

Free practice coupon is now available.

Sign up www.tqrcracing.com.

You will get Free practice coupon !!

*Click Here* to sign up and print out the coupon to TQ RC RACING.

This Saturday(3/20/2010), we will have regular practice day due to RCX 2010.

We will have Wednesday racing as scheduled.

Thanks.


----------



## tqrcracing (Mar 13, 2010)

The 1st 2010 IIC Warmup Race will be held on this SUNDAY Aug 15th at TQ RC RACING!!

The race rules and classes will be the same as 2010 IIC with 2007 IIC layout.

*Click Here to check out the IIC rules and classes*

We will also have the regular club race classes too.

Track will be open at 10am, Race will start at 1pm.

Bring your car and make your car ready for the big race !!

After the warmup race, track layout will be changed to 2009 IIC layout for next warmup race.

Hope to see IIC crowds at TQ

Please visit www.tqrcracing.com for more information.

13871 Oaks Ave.
Chino CA 91710


----------



## tqrcracing (Mar 13, 2010)

TQ Carpet Championship Series *Oval Round 2* is up this Saturday, August 28th.

Track will be open at 8am, race will start at 11am.

Come on out, let's have some oval actions :nod:

*Click here for the detail.*


----------

